# Erfahrung Early Rider Belter 14, Alternativen (Woom, KUBike, Isla CNOC)



## TSBiker (3. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach dem ersten Rad für unseren Sohn. Er ist noch recht klein (36-37er Innenbeinlänge, 90cm Körpergröße), weshalb ich mich auf 14 Zoll Räder konzentriere.

Mein Wunsch wäre ganz klar das Early Rider Belter 14 - es hat im Gegensatz zu den anderen deutlich breitere / voluminösere Reifen (Komfort+Sicherheit) und es hat halt den Riemenantrieb (kein Dreck/Wartung). Dabei ist es noch recht leicht und sieht halt wie ein Fahrrad aus. Die niedrigste Sattelhöhe ist 40cm. Nachteil sind der nicht so stark abgesenkte Rahmen, und eventuell ein nicht so geringer Q-Faktor wie bei den Alternativen?

Ich habe bisher aber kaum/keine Erfahrungen zu dem Rad gefunden, häufig wurde nur das Belter 16 mit den anderen verglichen und fiel eben deutlich größer aus. Gibt es hier jemand, der mit dem Belter 14 schon Erfahrungen hat? Vor allem was (kindgerechte) Geometrie (Lenkerhöhe/-breite, Kurbelbreite (Q-Faktor), Abstand Lenker-Sattel etc) betrifft...

Als Alternative sehe ich noch:

*KUBikes 14*

Vorteile:

Preis/Leistung gut
Mit verschiedenen Reifenoptionen (auch breiteren MTB Reifen) verfügbar
Lenker in Höhe verstellbar (Spacer)

Neutral:

Lenker höher => aufrechter (ist das für die Kleinen besser??)
Gewicht höher als Early Rider Belter 14 oder Woom2

Nachteile:

Kein Kettenschutz
tiefste Sattelhöhe 42cm?
Lenkwinkel steiler (72° vs 68°)

*Woom2*

Vorteile:

Preis/Leistung sehr gut
geringes Gewicht
von vielen empfohlen
vermutlich kindgerechtes Design?? (hoher Lenker, schmaler Q-Faktor, tiefer Einstieg)

Neutral:

- Lenker höher => aufrechter (ist das für die Kleinen besser??)

Nachteile:

viel zu schmale Reifen
das Design (vor allem Lenker) mag ich gar nicht, wird vermutlich schnell zu klein?
Übersetzung ist ggf. zu gering?
mittlerweile hat jeder solch ein Rad...
tiefste Sattelhöhe 41cm?
Lieferzeit recht hoch (aktueller September 2020)

ggf. Islabike CNOC - das ist aber noch schwieriger zu bekommen und hat noch schmalere Reifen als das Woom.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Juli 2020)

Meiner hat mit der Größe mit einem Ku 16“ angefangen und kam damit problemlos zurecht umstieg vom Laufrad auf Fahrrad war tatsächlich Minuten Sache (anfangs dachte ich ich könnte wie bei meiner Tochter einfach neben her joggen, im Gegensatz zu ihr, hielt er aber nicht alle paar Meter an, sondern fuhr gleich 5km quasi am Stück durch).

Jedes Kind ist halt anders. Das 16"Ku baut aber wirklich sehr tief, wenn das mit original Sattel noch knapp wäre könnte man einen Pivotal Sattel mir Stütze montieren.

Einzig anfahren war zu Beginn ein Problem, aber mit 2cm mehr und vor allem gezieltem üben (10 Mal kurze Strecke hin und her zwischen 2 Erwachsenen) war auch das klein Problem mehr.

Mit 103-105 ist er dann schon auf das 20" gewechselt.

Solltest du aus dem Raum KBU  kommen könntest du gerne Mal auf dem 16" Probesitzen kommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sh1n3 (3. Juli 2020)

Meine Kleine hat mit etwas geringerer Innenbeinlänge mit einem Woom 2 angefangen.
Um mit ihren Füßen besser auf den Boden zu kommen, habe ich den Sattel eines Puky LR M, sowie dessen gekürzte Sattelstange genommen. In der Mitte des Sattels sind es jetzt ca. 38cm von Oberkante bis Boden, wobei der Sattel dort auch eine Einkerbung hat (vorne und hinten etwas höher, geschätzt. 40cm).
Die aufrechtere Sitzhaltung empfinde ich generell nicht als nachteilig, zusätzlich kann durch die "BMX-Konstruktion" der Lenker ja auch weiter nach vorne geneigt werden, was theoretisch in einer sportlicheren Sitzhaltung resultiert. Das geringe Gewicht empfinde ich als sehr vorteilhaft, die große Lenkerbreite als weniger. Das Plastik-Kettenblatt und die Plastikkette der aktuellen Generation mögen vorteilhaft sein in Bezug auf weniger Dreck. Ich finde sie jedoch wenig hochwertig und hätte lieber ein altes Modell gehabt.
Ich sinde dir per Unterhaltung einen ausführlichen Kinderradvergleich, der mir bei meiner Entscheidung sehr geholfen hat, das Early Rider ist jedoch nicht enthalten.


----------



## Ivenl (4. Juli 2020)

Wir haben das woom2 und das Er16, Freunde aber auch das Er 14.
Das woom ist deutlich kleiner und besser geeignet fürs Anfangen.
Mach dir keine Gedanken über den Q-faktor bei so nem Rad, die Kinder treten das locker weg.
Der Unterschied ist einfach die Bereifung des er14, dass ist wie ein fatbike und in der minimalen Sattelhöhe wie das Er16. Ähnlich wie 27,5 mit dicker Bereifung wie ein 29er wirkt.
Meine kleine fährt aber seit 90cm das er 16 ohne Probleme (kubikes16 und frog48 gingen auch, woom 3 ist zu groß), wobei sie eine Innenbeinlänge von 40cm hatte. Ich vermute aber auch, du hast dich vermessen  ist bei den Kids ja nicht ganz leicht.
P.s: das islabike hat mir zuviel reach. (Wir haben echt alles gekauft und getestet, falls du im Norden wohnst hätte ich auch noch ein Bike über)


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Mai 2022)

Hi zusammen, hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem ER 14 und einer Schubstange / Lernhilfe / Push Bar für Eltern?
Wenn ja, welche passt überhaupt, wenn der Sattel ganz unten ist? 
Beste Grüße


----------

